#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Need  Key to Steel - Stahlschlssel 2010  CD-ROM

## kglkgl

Need  Key to Steel - Stahlschlssel 2010 CD-ROM Image!

Can some one help?


The electronic Key to Steel - Stahlschlssel on CD-ROM offers you complete new possibilities
Decode / decipher steel designations and find equivalent materials worldwide 
Direct access to standard numbers, symbols and designations (also with jokers) 
Search of materials by chemical composition or mechanical / physical properties with optimized algorithm 
Listing of all materials within a standard 
Direct comparison of international designation 
All German suppliers of a defined material (rough classification to shape of delivery) 
Printed report of the selected record 
Standard letter function for suppliers addresses 
Export/Import-function of material numbers, symbols and compositions for individual materials 
Choice of language (German, English, French or a user-defined language) 
Online-Helps, self-explaining screens 


Categories contained
Structural and constructional steels 
General structural steel, case hardening steel, nitriding steel, free cutting-steel, heat-treatable steel, ball and roller bearing steel, spring steel, steel for superficial hardening, steel for cold extrusion, tough at subzero steel, pressure vessel steel, heat resisting structural steel, fine grained structural steel 
Tool steels 
Carbon tool steel, high speed steel, hot work tool steel, cold work tool steel 
Valve steels 
High temperature steels and alloys 
Nonmagnetizable steels 
Heat-resisting steels 
Heat conducting alloys 
Stainless steels 
Stainless steel castings 
Welding filler materials 
Detailed compositions and cross referenced standards and designations
ACI  AFNOR NF  AISI  AMS  AS/NZS  ASME  ASTM  AWS  BDS  BS  CSA  CŠN  EN  EURONORM  FEDERAL  GB  GOST  IS  ISC  ISO  JB  JIS  JUS  KS  MIL  MSZ  NS  &Ouml;NORM  PN  SAE  SS  STAS/SR  STN  UNE  UNI  UNS  YB 


Standards and designations from 25 countries
Australia  Austria  Brasil  Bulgaria  Canada  China  Czech/Slovac Republic  Finland  France  Germany  Great Britain  Hungary  India  Italy  Japan  Korea  Norway  Poland  Rumania  Russia  Serbia  Spain  Sweden  USA 
Indispensable for
the mechanical engineer 
the designer 
the technical merchant 
the storeman 
the standards department 
the production 
the export department 
the heat-treating department 
the purchaser 
the materials testing department 
everyone dealing with steelSee More: Need  Key to Steel - Stahlschlssel 2010  CD-ROM

----------


## Yuri47

very interesting

----------


## Ahmed gamal

me also

----------


## TAGRART

The link,please

----------


## ddkkk

Stahlschlssel 2010 (Version 6.0)
Service Pack (SP 1) Release!

----------


## TAGRART

> Stahlschlssel 2010 (Version 6.0)
> Service Pack (SP 1) Release!



where is the link bro?

----------


## brahmhos

it seems no one has this

----------


## rahgoshafan

me soo

----------

